# Pretty Darn Fun (a look at new PDFs)



## Wraith Form (May 29, 2013)

I purchased *B1: Return of the Rat Cult*.  I was.....unimpressed.  It was haphazardly written, had one very basic map (of sewers) that seemed uninspired, and all in all came across as extremely amateurish.

Even worse, I was thinking this might be a sequel to an already-published adventure.  I mean, the rat cult has _returned_, right?  Alas, this is merely an oddly-titled adventure that somehow assumes you'll use exposition to reveal how the rat cult made its return.....

My advice?  Save your money for a Goodman Games' Dungeon Crawl Classic adventure instead.  Or, even better, write your own adventure that features a rat cult.  Who knows?  You might even--no, you're LIKELY to--do a better job than *Return of the Rat Cult* does.


----------



## Man-thing (Aug 19, 2013)

You know Wraith Form, you should leave that as a review on Rpgnow. It good for me to see as the Publisher and good for my author to see. I only bumped into this today, so we haven't been able to use it as feedback, but if it had been left as a review on the vendor site we could have addressed your concerns with the product.

- Mark Gedak, Purple Duck Games.


----------

